# What to bring with us to UAE from UK



## piorski (Mar 8, 2017)

Could anyone provide me with some useful hints and tips as what to take with us to Abu Dhabi in luggage which would be useful? We are a family of 4 (2 adults, children aged 7 and 5) and we will be shipping items over but that would take many weeks to arrive. I'm trying to prepare for our new life abroad to make the transition as smooth as possible. Are many items readily available in AD as they are in the UK (such as say, electrical items)? Any personal items you really recommend we take? Passports are a given, but any other advice would be most gratefully received.

Are there any online sites such as Amazon, who deliver a range of goods to AD?


----------



## falcon01 (Jan 29, 2017)

We only brought clothes. Nothing was shipped. White goods, furniture and household essentials are readily available and affordable. Not worth shipping anything except the weather. 

The things that you needs to be done prior to leaving are attesting your qualifications, marriage certificate etc. Cant be done here.


----------



## northernlad (May 9, 2017)

loads of stuff available here, and there are some good supermarkets where you can get good UK groceries. (irn bru and haggis is available!)

We use a service called shop and ship, which is operated by Aramex. Have a look on line. This means anything you order from UK, amazon, Ebay etc goes to a central mailbox, and then comes via courier to your house in Abu Dhabi. Makes life very easy!


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I moved from the UK to UAE with a suitcase of clothes 18 years ago. I can't think of anything you need to bring with you except a good sense of humour and a lot of patience!


----------



## Flowerfairytree (May 7, 2017)

piorski said:


> Could anyone provide me with some useful hints and tips as what to take with us to Abu Dhabi in luggage which would be useful? We are a family of 4 (2 adults, children aged 7 and 5) and we will be shipping items over but that would take many weeks to arrive. I'm trying to prepare for our new life abroad to make the transition as smooth as possible. Are many items readily available in AD as they are in the UK (such as say, electrical items)? Any personal items you really recommend we take? Passports are a given, but any other advice would be most gratefully received.
> 
> Are there any online sites such as Amazon, who deliver a range of goods to AD?



Hi.
When we moved to the UAE we packed so many things into our 4 suitcases only to realise everything we needed was there anyway. I found certain cosmetics more expensive in Boots. My children have narrow feet and buying shoes in Clarks was more expensive. We are moving back to the UAE this summer and I will be packing as many dresses and shoes for my girls as possible. Also all in one swimwear with hats with UV protection for them which I found more expensive than the UK. There are always expats moving so you can buy pretty much every household item from them. Good luck.


----------



## Flowerfairytree (May 7, 2017)

piorski said:


> Could anyone provide me with some useful hints and tips as what to take with us to Abu Dhabi in luggage which would be useful? We are a family of 4 (2 adults, children aged 7 and 5) and we will be shipping items over but that would take many weeks to arrive. I'm trying to prepare for our new life abroad to make the transition as smooth as possible. Are many items readily available in AD as they are in the UK (such as say, electrical items)? Any personal items you really recommend we take? Passports are a given, but any other advice would be most gratefully received.
> 
> Are there any online sites such as Amazon, who deliver a range of goods to AD?


Oh and on arrival we needed loads of passport sized photos for each of us. Having those will make life easier when you are sorting out residency and other documents.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Oxo cubes ..... simply not available in the UAE.


----------



## nonoa (Jan 9, 2014)

Flowerfairytree said:


> Oh and on arrival we needed loads of passport sized photos for each of us. Having those will make life easier when you are sorting out residency and other documents.


I second this. You will be running around for IDs, health insurance etc and having a bunch of passport photos on hand, as well as copies of passports, will help A LOT.

More and more companies are expanding to online shopping, my favorite is DubaiPetFood cause it means no more late night runs for kibble.

Amazon limits what it ships to the UAE, but souq.com is getting better and many of the big grocery stores deliver: Carrefouruae.com, Geant-uae.com, Aceuae.com. Of course ikea.ae. There's also some newer ones I've never tried like fulfilme.com


----------

